# Welche Kurbeln/Kettenblatt?



## maniersch (20. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir mal neue Kurbeln holen, da meine One piece nun endlich verbogen sind 

Meine Überlegung wären da die WTP Pro Cranks, da die schon sehr günstig sind, und was ich so gehört habe auch gut stabil sind. Aber die soll man auch ziemlich schwer einbauen können... Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? Oder gibt es eine Alternative die ähnlich günstig/gut ist?

Ausserdem brauch ich dann noch ein neues Kettenblatt, was kann man da empfehlen? Soll halt was aushalten ist klar... oh und ich fahre die dicken Ketten


----------



## Hund (20. März 2005)

Hi
Die kurbel ist ganz gut, kanst aber auch eine KHE Hindenburg nemen kostet ca.10 mer, hast aber direkt titanackse dabei   

Nim ein RNC ist egal welsches sind beide stabil     

mfg
Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (20. März 2005)

für kurbeln, würd ich dir die wtp Royal Cranks empfehlen!


----------



## cyclon3 (20. März 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> für kurbeln, würd ich dir die wtp Royal Cranks empfehlen!



Wie könnt ihr die empfehlen, wenn die noch nichtmal 4 Monate draußen ist? Das gleiche gilt für die Hindenburg (würd ich NIEMALS fahrn)..


----------



## Hund (20. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie könnt ihr die empfehlen, wenn die noch nichtmal 4 Monate draußen ist? Das gleiche gilt für die Hindenburg (würd ich NIEMALS fahrn)..



Wiso würdest du die nimals fahren ist die gleiche wir die wtp nur mit titanackse    
mfg
hund


----------



## NRH (20. März 2005)

Mit der WTP hab ich nicht so gute erfahrungen gemachz, so wie sehr viele andere auch.

Gute Kurbeln:
Profile Race
Primo Powerbite (die es von 10 verschiedenen Firmen gibt)
FSA x-Drive


----------



## cyclon3 (20. März 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso würdest du die nimals fahren ist die gleiche wir die wtp nur mit titanackse



Schon vom Design unterscheidet die sich stark von der WTP.. Und KHE ist ja für alles bekannt nur nicht für gute Qualität.


----------



## maniersch (21. März 2005)

Mhh ja gut was für schlechte Erfahrungen hast du denn mit der WTP Pro gemacht? 

Die Profile Race fährt ein Kumpel von mir, der hat das Problem das sich die Schraube, die Kurbel mit Achse befestigt, gerne mal locker wird.(?)

Jetzt weiss ich noch immer nicht so recht was ich mir holen soll...

Ach und was ist mit einem vernünftigen Kettenblatt?


----------



## cyclon3 (21. März 2005)

maniersch schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh ja gut was für schlechte Erfahrungen hast du denn mit der WTP Pro gemacht?
> 
> Die Profile Race fährt ein Kumpel von mir, der hat das Problem das sich die Schraube, die Kurbel mit Achse befestigt, gerne mal locker wird.(?)
> 
> ...



Von Profile gibts auch andere Achsschrauben "Bitchin Bolts", die sind auch bei der neuen Royal dabei und die lockern sich nicht.

Zum Thema WTP Pro:
http://www.bmx-test.com/cgi-bin/image.cgi?view=full&category=review&key=1645


----------



## Flatpro (21. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Profile gibts auch andere Achsschrauben "Bitchin Bolts", die sind auch bei der neuen Royal dabei und die lockern sich nicht.
> 
> Zum Thema WTP Pro:
> http://www.bmx-test.com/cgi-bin/image.cgi?view=full&category=review&key=1645


aber nach der kettenstrebe zu urteilen ist der her nich sehr sauber gefahren


----------



## strandi (21. März 2005)

was haltet ihr denn von diesen beiden angeboten?

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Haro_Fusion_3pc_Crank__180mm___Sonderangebot_3714.htm

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Snafu_3_pc_Crank__Cro_Mo__180mm__Sonderangebot_3942.htm

finde der preis is saugeil...
gruss,
strandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radnatic (21. März 2005)

Ich würde dir 100%ig zu der Wtp pro crank raten! Es ist einfach eine Top-Kurbel!! Einmal schön fetten und gepflegt einbauen und dann vergessen! ist echt so, die macht einfach alles mit! Fahre sie nun schon seit ca. 6 Monaten und kann nur sagen    
kauf sie dir!!


----------



## The Passenger (21. März 2005)

maniersch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Profile Race fährt ein Kumpel von mir, der hat das Problem das sich die Schraube, die Kurbel mit Achse befestigt, gerne mal locker wird.(?)



... und genau da kommt die Schraubensicherung ins Spiel.
Wahlweise auch Loctide.


----------



## Flatpro (21. März 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr denn von diesen beiden angeboten?
> 
> http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Haro_Fusion_3pc_Crank__180mm___Sonderangebot_3714.htm
> 
> ...


die hoffman is hoffman und 180 mm....

die snafu is 175  und sb... gudde


----------



## Hund (21. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon vom Design unterscheidet die sich stark von der WTP.. Und KHE ist ja für alles bekannt nur nicht für gute Qualität.



Kommen aber aus dem gleichem werk!!!!


----------



## Flatpro (21. März 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen aber aus dem gleichem werk!!!!


dat hat damit doch nix zu tun


----------



## maniersch (22. März 2005)

Was haltet ihr davon:

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Snafu_3_pc_Crank__Cro_Mo__180mm__Sonderangebot_3942.htm

also der preis is nice...aber wie ist die Kurbel?

Ui! Ich habe die WTP Pro für 99 Eur gefunden! Kann doch nicht angehen?

http://www.bmx-mailorder.de/

also das is doch ein angebot oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (22. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Profile gibts auch andere Achsschrauben "Bitchin Bolts", die sind auch bei der neuen Royal dabei und die lockern sich nicht.
> 
> Zum Thema WTP Pro:
> http://www.bmx-test.com/cgi-bin/image.cgi?view=full&category=review&key=1645




grade die flushmounts schrauben für die profile, lösen sich extrem schnell.  

und profile reißen im übrigen auch gerne... nachdem sie vorher im übrigen verbogen sind.   

gleiches gilt für alle kurbeln, bei der WTP kam das einem nur so häufig vor, weil jeder 2-3 sie fährt/gefahren ist.


----------



## "tschünk" (22. März 2005)

Hi!

Also ich empfehle dir ne Primo Powerbite. Die hält wie ne bombe, sieht gut aus und wiegt auch net de welt! (159 parano-garage.de)  Kettenblatt fahre ich ein Profile imperial Sprocket! (49  parano-garage.de)  Sieht zusammen ultrafett aus!

Ride On


----------



## Hund (23. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dat hat damit doch nix zu tun



Habe doch beide nebeneinander gehlten glaups mir das sind die gleichen kanst gerne Andreas Kittel fragen schreibst im einfach eine mil adresse stet auf der seite hier      

mfg
hund


----------



## Flatpro (23. März 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Habe doch beide nebeneinander gehlten glaups mir das sind die gleichen kanst gerne Andreas Kittel fragen schreibst im einfach eine mil adresse stet auf der seite hier
> 
> mfg
> hund


aber die aussage werden im gleichen werk gebaut is trotzdem kein beweis, sondern nur ein indiz... soll wohl ma vorkommen, dass son werk verschiedene sachen baut   um nix anderes ging et mir, kann ja gerne sein, dass et die gleichen sind


----------



## evil_rider (23. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> aber die aussage werden im gleichen werk gebaut is trotzdem kein beweis, sondern nur ein indiz... soll wohl ma vorkommen, dass son werk verschiedene sachen baut   um nix anderes ging et mir, kann ja gerne sein, dass et die gleichen sind




richtig, andere rohre, andere wandstärken, andere form, anderes material.

schon entsteht ein anderes produkt das ggf. nichtmal halbsoviel hält wie das andere produkt, aus selber firma.


----------



## maniersch (24. März 2005)

BTT

Also ich werde mir mal die WTP Pro holen, denn für 99 Eur kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Das ist schon klar dass jede Kurbel einfach nicht ewig hält, und materialfehler können sich doch auch mal einschleichen, die zu einem vorschnellen ableben führt. Bin jetzt meine one Piece über ein Jahr gefahren (noch nicht so üble sachen) und die hat sich erst jetzt verbogen. Da macht glaube ich JEDE 3pc mehr mit, also passt das schon! 

Das Imperial Kettenblatt ist echt Fett, auf jeden fall vom optischen her! Das werde ich mir auch mal holen...
Wie sagt man so schön: Probieren geht über studieren 

thx leute


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2005)

ha, ich hab jetz die wtp royal und ey, voll hammer das teil


----------



## cyclon3 (24. März 2005)

Neeee hol dir nicht das Profile Imperial Blatt. Dann für 10 Euro mehr sofort das Animal Lite, weil das hält auf jeden Fall!


----------



## maniersch (24. März 2005)

"Lite"? Klingt nicht sehr stabil... ?

Ja is die Royal wirklich so geil? Wo hast du die her?


----------



## NRH (24. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> grade die flushmounts schrauben für die profile, lösen sich extrem schnell.
> 
> und profile reißen im übrigen auch gerne... nachdem sie vorher im übrigen verbogen sind.
> 
> gleiches gilt für alle kurbeln, bei der WTP kam das einem nur so häufig vor, weil jeder 2-3 sie fährt/gefahren ist.



Und Profile fährt kaum einer oder?
Ich find's halt schon komisch dass so viele WTP (inkl. meiner) an der selben stelle gerissen sind, und ich bin bei weiten kein mosher.  Von der Achse möchte ich jetzt garnet reden weil ich nicht sicher sagen kann woher der fehler kam. Das Problem dass sich die Schrauben lösen hatte ich bis jetzt nie, auser an der WTP, was aber kein stress war weils mit der Zeit aufgehört hat sich zu lockern.
Ich halte von Profile an meisten, und dabei wird es auch bleiben. Powerbite ist zwar auch toll, aber reisst meist nach 2 Jahren (liegt aber einfach am Alu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse (24. März 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Und Profile fährt kaum einer oder?
> ...ausser an der WTP, was aber kein stress war weils mit der Zeit aufgehört hat sich zu lockern.



war/is bei mir genau so...


----------



## cyclon3 (24. März 2005)

maniersch schrieb:
			
		

> "Lite"? Klingt nicht sehr stabil... ?
> 
> Ja is die Royal wirklich so geil? Wo hast du die her?



Oh man. Wenn in nem Jahr alle rum flennen dass ihre Royals brechen, will ich nicht der gewesen sein, der die ständig hoch gepriesen hat.
Kurbel ca. 3 Monate draußen = über Stabilität kann man nicht viel sagen..


----------



## evil_rider (24. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ha, ich hab jetz die wtp royal und ey, voll hammer das teil




ist mir optisch zufett, schaut aus wie ne pro nur mit 19mm achse.

darum werde ich mir die demnächst ins 24" hauen(ja baue es bald wieder auf) und fürs 20" kommt ne profile mit EU-BB und titanachse.


----------



## evil_rider (24. März 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Und Profile fährt kaum einer oder?
> Ich find's halt schon komisch dass so viele WTP (inkl. meiner) an der selben stelle gerissen sind, und ich bin bei weiten kein mosher.  Von der Achse möchte ich jetzt garnet reden weil ich nicht sicher sagen kann woher der fehler kam. Das Problem dass sich die Schrauben lösen hatte ich bis jetzt nie, auser an der WTP, was aber kein stress war weils mit der Zeit aufgehört hat sich zu lockern.
> Ich halte von Profile an meisten, und dabei wird es auch bleiben. Powerbite ist zwar auch toll, aber reisst meist nach 2 Jahren (liegt aber einfach am Alu)



in 
HH kenne ich nur 2 die ne profile fahren, der rest fährt WTP, Primo, Generix, RNC, Snafu etc.


profile will ja keiner mehr, ist denen zuteuer, und kann ich sogar voll nachvollziehn.   


und bei meiner WTP hat sich nie ne schraube gelöst... loctite und gut !





			
				cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man. Wenn in nem Jahr alle rum flennen dass ihre Royals brechen, will ich nicht der gewesen sein, der die ständig hoch gepriesen hat.
> Kurbel ca. 3 Monate draußen = über Stabilität kann man nicht viel sagen..




sie wird halten, schon aufgrund der bauweise.

nebenbei ist die kurbel letzendlich 200g schwerer geworden, als geplant, weil die ersten prototypen halt nicht gehalten haben. 

darum kommt auch wieder profile drann beimisch, und wehe die hält wie damals nur nen halbes jahr.


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> in
> HH kenne ich nur 2 die ne profile fahren, der rest fährt WTP, Primo, Generix, RNC, Snafu etc.
> 
> 
> ...


ich denk du has kein geld?  
und jetz kauft der onkel sich ne teure profile, weil die wtp nich gut aussieht   was is daran jetz konfus?


----------



## evil_rider (24. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk du has kein geld?
> und jetz kauft der onkel sich ne teure profile, weil die wtp nich gut aussieht   was is daran jetz konfus?




hey man *pssst*


----------



## Flatpro (24. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> hey man *pssst*


m,uss ja jeder selbger wissen


----------



## FlooB (25. März 2005)

Also Kurbeln kann ich dir leider keinen Tip geben, da bin ich grade selber auf der Suche nach einer günstigen aber guten  bei www.gs-bmx.de der haut grade seine ganzen Sonderangebote raus, Haro Kurbeln für 49? bzw. für 69? etc. Ich denk bei irgendsowas werd ich mal zuschlagen! Kettenblatt rate ich dir das DK Ironcross (59?) is 10mm dick und is wirklich der absolute hammer! oder das Profile BlackJack, das kannste aber nur mit fetten ketten fahren und kost um die 70? und is richtig schwer  auch 10mm dick!
Greetz by FlooB


----------



## Fabse (25. März 2005)

FlooB schrieb:
			
		

> ...und is richtig schwer ...



irgendwie im smilie vertan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2005)

finger von den 10mm blättern, brauch kein mensch.


----------



## ZoMa (26. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Neeee hol dir nicht das Profile Imperial Blatt. Dann für 10 Euro mehr sofort das Animal Lite, weil das hält auf jeden Fall!



Würde ich auch nicht nehmen, lieber eines aus 7075er Alu.. Und als Kurbel nur ne Alu. Powerbite ist immer gut.


----------



## derFisch (26. März 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich auch nicht nehmen, lieber eines aus 7075er Alu.. Und als Kurbel nur ne Alu. Powerbite ist immer gut.


ne Alu kurbel?? Und warum bitte?   
Stahl ist da imho eher angebracht...

Edit: 
Weiss eigentlich jemand was über das "Flybikes Sprocket"? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das zu holen, das gibts nämlich in 35t


----------



## cyclon3 (26. März 2005)

Ein Zahn mehr (36) und fertig. Dann haste wenigstens ne vernünfige Auswahl an Blättern (Tree, Animal, RNC)


----------



## ZoMa (26. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ne Alu kurbel?? Und warum bitte?
> Stahl ist da imho eher angebracht...
> 
> Edit:
> Weiss eigentlich jemand was über das "Flybikes Sprocket"? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das zu holen, das gibts nämlich in 35t



Fly hält so ziemlich gar nicht bei Sprocketsachen / abrutschern und warum ne Alu Kurbel? Ganz einfach, Stahlkurbeln sind von jetzt auf gleich ab, das kündigt sich nicht an und wenn man ne schwarze hat, sieht man auch vorher keine Risse. Alu ist da nicht so spontan und es gibt wenig Kurbeln, die so stabil sind wie die Powerbite..


----------



## derFisch (26. März 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Fly hält so ziemlich gar nicht bei Sprocketsachen / abrutschern und warum ne Alu Kurbel? Ganz einfach, Stahlkurbeln sind von jetzt auf gleich ab, das kündigt sich nicht an und wenn man ne schwarze hat, sieht man auch vorher keine Risse. Alu ist da nicht so spontan und es gibt wenig Kurbeln, die so stabil sind wie die Powerbite..


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Alu härter als Stahl ist? Das bedeutet dann allerdings auch, dass es spröder ist. Stahl verbiegt bevor er bricht. Dass man Kurbeln nicht ansehen kann, ob sie demnächst brechen werden, glaube ich nicht. Das lässt sich immer ungefähr vorraussagen. 
Wenn das Fly nicht hält, werd ich mir wohl doch entweder ein 36t oder 34t Kb holen, dass Fly scheint mir so ungefähr das einzige mit 35t zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (27. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Alu härter als Stahl ist? Das bedeutet dann allerdings auch, dass es spröder ist. Stahl verbiegt bevor er bricht. Dass man Kurbeln nicht ansehen kann, ob sie demnächst brechen werden, glaube ich nicht. Das lässt sich immer ungefähr vorraussagen.
> Wenn das Fly nicht hält, werd ich mir wohl doch entweder ein 36t oder 34t Kb holen, dass Fly scheint mir so ungefähr das einzige mit 35t zu sein.



Das Stahl verbiebt, mag ja in der Theorie so sein, bei Kurbeln, wirst du das aber kaum erleben.. Stahlkurbeln brechen eigentlich immer an den Schweissnähten, entweder oben an der Ache oder unten an den Pedalen. Das ist eine Schwachstelle, die die Alukurbeln nicht haben und gerade die Primo, die aus 7075 Alu ist. Und wenn du eine schwarzgepulverte Kurbel (oder was anderes hast) glaub ich nicht, dass du es merkst, bevor die Kurbel ab ist. Bei Chrom, Alu poliert etc ist das was anderes..


----------



## maniersch (29. März 2005)

Ich sehe schon, die einen Favorisieren die eine die anderen ne andere (wasn scheiss satz). Warum gibt es eigentlich keine "offiziellen" Test von einem Magazin oder so? Bei MTB geht das ja auch... 
Dann gäg es eine objektive Meinung, und keine Persönlichen Einflüsse. Es kann natürlich auch sein dass einfach jede Kurbel gleichgut ist   

Kann das DK Ironcross auch mit dicker Kette gefahren werden? Und warum sind 10mm nicht gut, und was ist "standart stabil" grösse?


----------



## Flatpro (29. März 2005)

also mitm bmx grinde ich   und deshalb kauf ich mir jetz mal besser keine alukurbel  

weil öhm, mir brechen eh keine kurbeln  

und überhaupt, ab is ab,
macht doch keinen unterschied... du wirst nicht wissen, wann genau die kurbel dir jetz abhackt oder nich
ob stahl oder alu


----------



## ZoMa (31. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> und überhaupt, ab is ab,
> macht doch keinen unterschied... du wirst nicht wissen, wann genau die kurbel dir jetz abhackt oder nich
> ob stahl oder alu



Deine Unwissenheit kannste aber gut verkaufen..


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Unwissenheit kannste aber gut verkaufen..


das hat nix mit wisssen zu tun... allein ein erfahrungswert...
und verkaufen tu ich se so, wie ich et will, wenns dir zu teuer is, dann kauf halt woanders


----------



## ZoMa (1. April 2005)

Uiuiui, kalaueralarm.. Worauf stützen sich denn deine Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## derFisch (1. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui, kalaueralarm.. Worauf stützen sich denn deine Erfahrungswerte?


 Ich schätz mal auf 2 Jahren Fahrerfahrung


----------



## ZoMa (1. April 2005)

2 Jahre..


----------



## Flatpro (1. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Jahre..


öh 3 und pro jahr ungefähr ne kurbel... waren eigentlich 4, ne sharcky


----------



## derFisch (1. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> öh 3 und pro jahr ungefähr ne kurbel... waren eigentlich 4, ne sharcky


aso ich weiss ja nich ! HAb nur gedacht: Angemeldet seit Nov 2003. Dann wird  der auch irgendwann damals angefangen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. April 2005)

ne, denken tut man nich... die gehirnzellen könnten ja sons über die nervenbahnen stolpern und sich dabei eine gehirnerschütterung holen/ verursachen


----------



## ZoMa (1. April 2005)

und was für urbeln hast du hardcoremässig crunch gefahren..?


----------



## derFisch (2. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> und was für urbeln hast du hardcoremässig crunch gefahren..?


meine alten stx zB...


----------



## ZoMa (2. April 2005)

Was soll das denn sein?


----------



## derFisch (2. April 2005)

eine Kurbel


----------



## Flatpro (2. April 2005)

2 alu 2 stahl, sollte reichen.... und jetz sgasch hier nix mehr, wird mir hier zu dumm... ende


----------



## derFisch (2. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> 2 alu 2 stahl, sollte reichen.... und jetz sgasch hier nix mehr, wird mir hier zu dumm... ende


punkt


----------



## ZoMa (2. April 2005)

Gut, dann mal zum Thema Kurbel.. Ich fahre bestimmt schon 3 Jahre Powerbite -die ich gebraucht gekauft hab- und hatte einmal Probleme mit mit dem Gewinde, das haben die neuen aber nicht mehr. Grinden tu ich viel und gern und da gibts auch keine Probleme. Aber Lars Gfrörer z.B. (WM Master Halfpipe -Köln)  fährt auch Primo und zieht sie jeder Profile vor, weil die dinger einfach nicht halten..

Mein Tipp immernoch: Powerbite, Hollowbite, RNC, Ares...


----------



## Flatpro (2. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ares...


aber bitte nur zum flat fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (2. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> aber bitte nur zum flat fahren



Ares = Primo Powerbite
Zumindest die Alte


----------



## ZoMa (3. April 2005)

Die meinte ich auch, war fast die gleiche.. fand ich eigentlich besser als Primo..


----------



## kater (3. April 2005)

Obschon es die gleiche ist? Aha.


----------



## ZoMa (3. April 2005)

Die Ares war nie 100% baugleich der Primo, du Profi


----------



## kater (3. April 2005)

Ich bin doch nicht mal Amateur!


----------



## Flatpro (4. April 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch nicht mal Amateur!


hm, ich bin schon für pro^^^
bei master pro und expert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse (4. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich bin schon für pro^^^
> bei master pro und expert



arschlecken tralala? auf katers antwort war jetz irgendwie n kommentar nich nötig...


----------



## Flatpro (4. April 2005)

Fabse schrieb:
			
		

> arschlecken tralala? auf katers antwort war jetz irgendwie n kommentar nich nötig...


wars nötig mich drauf hinzuweisen?
was hasn du geraucht


----------



## Fabse (4. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wars nötig mich drauf hinzuweisen?
> was hasn du geraucht



stimmt, wars auch nich ...


----------



## Flatpro (4. April 2005)

Fabse schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, wars auch nich ...


und dieser post hier is auch sinnlos   



   , ich liebe dieses forum und seine member


----------

